# Thanks for everyone's posts & for this board. I've decided against a Cruze.



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I haven't had that issue and I have 50k miles on my car. What do you plan on getting?


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

I have an 2011 and don't have this issue. You can read forums on any vehicle and see bad things. Doesn't mean everyone has the issues or bad dealers.


----------



## ConsideringACruze (Jan 7, 2013)

98sonoma said:


> I haven't had that issue and I have 50k miles on my car. What do you plan on getting?


What scares me is the people with over 10k miles on their car & it supposedly just started doing it.
So, even doing incredible due diligence on a specific Cruze in the dealer lot wouldn't assure me that I wouldn't have a similar fate.


----------



## ConsideringACruze (Jan 7, 2013)

trol said:


> I have an 2011 and don't have this issue. You can read forums on any vehicle and see bad things. Doesn't mean everyone has the issues or bad dealers.


I agree 100%.

The amount of people with this one issue though is very concerning to me.


----------



## ConsideringACruze (Jan 7, 2013)

98sonoma said:


> What do you plan on getting?


No idea. Any advice for a Cruze sized car?
Luxury to me is reliability, not nameplate or vehicle options.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

May need to go up to the mid size class. There was nothing else in the small car class I really liked, but nearly every automaker has a competitive car in the midsize segment with mid to high 30s mpg these days. 

Accord, Altima, Camry, fusion, and sonata all have good reliability ratings and are excellent cars for the money. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I considered a VW Jetta TDI briefly. The HPFP issues scared me away, even though 99.99% of those cars will never have a HPFP issue. It's the same with the Cruze. 99.99% of them will not have any coolant-related issues. 

Keep in mind that most folks post to a forum when they have a problem, so problems will seem much more widespread than they really are. Go browse a Honda or Toyota forum for issues. For example: Fits like to eat injectors, coils, and batteries. Civics munch their automatic transmissions. Camrys randomly accelerate due to whatever. Tacomas rusting out from underneath the owner. ALL makes have issues that when posted to an Internet forum get blown way out of proportion to the number of cars out on the road. 

I have 43k miles on my Cruze, and no coolant smell or issues, just like most Cruze owners out there. 

For a midsize car, they're all the same flavor of vanilla. Although the 2014 Mazda6 looks amazing. Put that one on your list for sure.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

My neighbor bought a new Sonata Thanksgiving weekend and has already taken it back twice for electrical problems. Things like headlights dimming and the heater fan failing to blow out adequate air. Sometimes you just get unlucky.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ConsideringACruze said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> The amount of people with this one issue though is very concerning to me.


There is one critical flaw in your logic. You came to this board looking for problems, and you found them. However, you failed to understand that this board is a magnet for problems. The two biggest reasons people come here (in order of significance) are:

1. they have a problem with their car
2. they are enthusiasts

As such, there is an over-saturation of owners with problems on this board. The flaw in your logic is in assuming that the membership on CruzeTalk.com accurately represents the general Cruze owner population. I'd say for every owner here that has a problem with their cruze, there are at least 100, if not 1,000 that don't have any problems. The simple fact that many of us have no such problems should be peace of mind enough that this is an isolated incident related to a part in a defective batch that was resolved. To put this into perspective, consider that well over half a million Cruzes have been sold. 

The coolant smell people had with 2011 models was related to an overflow tank for which a TSB was released, and the coolant smell people had with 2012 and some 2013 models was related to a bad batch of leaking water pumps, the latter of which is covered under the 5 year, 100,000 mile powertrain warranty. When you consider how many members we actually have, you start to understand that a relatively small percentage of them have problems with thier cars, and those who are having insurmountable difficulty in getting their problems resolved are running into that difficulty due entirely to their dealership's incompetence and incapability to correctly diagnose and resolve their problem. Don't be fooled into thinking that this is a GM dealership thing though; dealerships are privately owned entities, many of which sell a variety of brands. For example, the dealership from which I purchased my Cruze also had a branch that sold Kias, Hyundais, and Subarus. 

If you spend more time on here, you will find that the vast majority of dissatisfaction anyone has with their Cruze is directly related to the competence level of their dealership. 

Stacy, GM's customer service representative on this board does not spend all of her time on this board. This is not her full time job, and we are rather fortunate to have her on this board as many other auto manufacturers don't even bother to reach out to social media networks such as this one to directly help users who have problems. Consider the importance of the fact that she's even here. You joined on the 7th of August, which means that if you sent her a PM immediately after joining, you will have given her 5 days to respond. Some people have waited up to 2 weeks for a response. In fact, she had someone else log into her account here to help users for a period of time because she was far too busy. She's here to reach out wherever possible, but if you want an immediate response, call GM's customer service number or a dealership. 

Want to see my review of the Chevy Cruze?

Behind the Wheel of the Chevy Cruze - The Xtreme Revolution

Good luck finding anything in this price segment that compares. Nothing even comes close. Neither the Cruze LTZ I reviewed nor the Cruze Eco I've owned for just over 18,000 miles had any traces of coolant smell, and I'd be the first to detect it. I'd hardly consider myself "lucky." 

I have a few contacts inside GM's social media division that I can reach out to if you need proof that GM cares about their customers, both current and prospective. Just PM me your contact information and I'll pass it along. For the record, I am not an employee or affiliate of GM.


----------



## Justcruzing (Jan 14, 2013)

First time poster here. 

I am seriously considering getting a Cruze as well as it seemed as the best financially sound car, considering the gas mileage and 0% financing that GM provides in Ontario. I was a little put off by reading multiple threads on the anti-freeze issue, especially considering that there doesn't seem to be a fix for it based on the threads. However after reading this thread, I have realized that the Cruze is still the best option. 

On a side note, I did have a question. Is it worth buying a 2013 Cruze or waiting for the 2014 (I'm not sure when the 2014 will be coming out). Additionally which do you guys think is better? The 2013 Cruze or the Chevy Trax that will be available in Canada at some point? 

Thanks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2014 will be out in the late fall of this year. 

If you like the 1.4 engine and like the current design of the Cruze, just get the 2013. If you want more power, wait for the diesel. 

IMO a lot of cars get worse with their redesign of a good model. Then there's all the "first year kinks" that haven't been worked out yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Justcruzing said:


> First time poster here.
> 
> I am seriously considering getting a Cruze as well as it seemed as the best financially sound car, considering the gas mileage and 0% financing that GM provides in Ontario. I was a little put off by reading multiple threads on the anti-freeze issue, especially considering that there doesn't seem to be a fix for it based on the threads. However after reading this thread, I have realized that the Cruze is still the best option.
> 
> ...


Welcome to CruzeTalk and congrats on realizing forums like this tend to magnify issues. If you're looking for a car right now I wouldn't wait. The 2014 model year probably won't be released until late August or early September.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh please go with the Cruze over the Trax. It looks like the Cruze's chubby little brother.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I have almost 18k on my 2012 Eco and have had no problems and no complaints. It's a great car! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rogergayla21 (Jun 25, 2012)

My issues have not been related to factory equipment. I had an aftermarket part installed by the dealer that caused the only issues I have had. I love my Cruze and would recommend it to anyone without hesitation. I think it is the best buy in this price range and you will love it when you buy it.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

ConsideringACruze said:


> No idea. Any advice for a Cruze sized car?
> Luxury to me is reliability, not nameplate or vehicle options.


I drove the Cruze, Focus, Civic and Impreza. If you don't get the Cruze I recommend the Impreza. Very well built car, AWD, better seats and nice interior. However, the Cruze is much quieter than the Impreza.
I'm waiting for the 2014 Model to come out then decide between the Cruze and Impreza. If you can wait I suggest waiting for the 2014 Model-hopefully they will finally have a sure fix for the antifreeze smell and maybe a more powerful engine option or added DI on the 1.4T.
While it's true that not everyone will have issues that you see in a forum in my experience it all came true in my Cobalt, so I'm waiting for them to fix it once and for all.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Your logic is garbage - plain and simple. People love to complain and it's many of these same people that are too lazy to do anything meaningful about their issues. I'm sick of people with factory warranties complaining. Drop your car at the dealer, tell them to fix it or buy it. If your not happy after going to the dealership, go back once (that's all it takes) and explain the issue and demand a rental. Then keep the rental until the problem is 100% fixed. Trust me after weeks of paying for a rental the dealership will figure out a way to make you happy.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Your logic is garbage - plain and simple. People love to complain and it's many of these same people that are too lazy to do anything meaningful about their issues. I'm sick of people with factory warranties complaining. Drop your car at the dealer, tell them to fix it or buy it. If your not happy after going to the dealership, go back once (that's all it takes) and explain the issue and demand a rental. Then keep the rental until the problem is 100% fixed. Trust me after weeks of paying for a rental the dealership will figure out a way to make you happy.


This has been my experience as well. When I created the Antifreeze Smell Support thead, I was quite surprised at the number of people who had the issue that never took their car to a dealership.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

It's all an illusion. Think about it this way. If you go to a restaurant and you got great service and food. You go home happy, right? If you got over the top incredible service and the food was the best ever, you may post about it on facebook. But, if they simply gave you corn instead of broccoli you probably wouldn't hesitate to complain to the manager, demand a refund and post a bad review on yelp.

People have to be absolutely blown away to just randomly post how great something is. We expect that level of service all the time. But it doesn't take much for someone to go online and leave the worst review.

That is what online forums are used for, people wanting to complain or people looking for help. But, even if every other post you found on the internet was a complaint about the Cruze, I'd bet that they only make up < 5% of the total number of owners. You see the 5% and think it's actually the 95% when in fact it's an illusion.


----------



## Atexan11 (Aug 11, 2012)

No issues with mine, luv it !!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> It's all an illusion. Think about it this way. If you go to a restaurant and you got great service and food. You go home happy, right? If you got over the top incredible service and the food was the best ever, you may post about it on facebook. But, if they simply gave you corn instead of broccoli you probably wouldn't hesitate to complain to the manager, demand a refund and post a bad review on yelp.
> 
> People have to be absolutely blown away to just randomly post how great something is. We expect that level of service all the time. But it doesn't take much for someone to go online and leave the worst review.
> 
> That is what online forums are used for, people wanting to complain or people looking for help. But, even if every other post you found on the internet was a complaint about the Cruze, I'd bet that they only make up < 5% of the total number of owners. You see the 5% and think it's actually the 95% when in fact it's an illusion.


Well said. Lets not forget that no car is perfect. Do a google search for "x problems with (let google auto-fill the rest)". The x being a car you want to buy.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> This has been my experience as well. When I created the Antifreeze Smell Support thead, I was quite surprised at the number of people who had the issue that never took their car to a dealership.


Why would they take there car in when there is currently no fix? Am I going to take it in? Yep when I get my oil changed because otherwise it will be a complete waste of my time. That's besides having to explain to all my neighbors & coworkers why I am yet again not driving my car. GM needs to realize our cars are rolling advertizements & when they go missing from our driveways & parking spots people notice. 

I have intermittent smell with my car but since its a design flaw(overflow tank is mounted to close to HVAC air intake) nothing except a newly engineered parts/tank will fix it. Take a look at the Chevy Sonic 1.4T or Buick Encore 1.4T and see where the overflow tank is mounted, no where near the driver or HVAC air intake. 

GM already has my money so could care less what I think of the car now. Is this a safety issue? you bet I have to breath poison. will they actually do anything? I bet not.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

It can't be a design flaw if it doesn't happen to everyone! If you have a bumper to bumper warranty use it. If there really is no fix, that's what the lemon law is for. In ny it only takes 3 trips to dealership.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It _*is*_ a design flaw if they've gotten so many complaints about it to put out a TSB and acknowledge that it's a problem with their cars.

What they need to do is redesign a part entirely instead of some stupid fix like hacking up a shield or putting a vent tube on a tank that really shouldn't need to be vented in the first place, or replacing the water pump with the exact same part. Of all the other cars I've owned, not one had this issue before with plastic expansion tanks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Why would they take there car in when there is currently no fix? Am I going to take it in? Yep when I get my oil changed because otherwise it will be a complete waste of my time. That's besides having to explain to all my neighbors & coworkers why I am yet again not driving my car. GM needs to realize our cars are rolling advertizements & when they go missing from our driveways & parking spots people notice.
> 
> I have intermittent smell with my car but since its a design flaw(overflow tank is mounted to close to HVAC air intake) nothing except a newly engineered parts/tank will fix it. Take a look at the Chevy Sonic 1.4T or Buick Encore 1.4T and see where the overflow tank is mounted, no where near the driver or HVAC air intake.
> 
> GM already has my money so could care less what I think of the car now. Is this a safety issue? you bet I have to breath poison. will they actually do anything? I bet not.


I have this issue escalated from within GM's social media division. I created a thread specifically for this purpose, in which you were absent. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/10677-antifreeze-smell-support-3.html

If you want this issue resolved, make a reply in that thread providing the requested information. The thread was included in the e-mail I sent to GM.

I will post updates as I get them inside that thread.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> It _*is*_ a design flaw if they've gotten so many complaints about it to put out a TSB and acknowledge that it's a problem with their cars.
> 
> What they need to do is redesign a part entirely instead of some stupid fix like hacking up a shield or putting a vent tube on a tank that really shouldn't need to be vented in the first place, or replacing the water pump with the exact same part. Of all the other cars I've owned, not one had this issue before with plastic expansion tanks.


Wow so know where chevy sources every single part from! Good for you. Just like a recall for any part, the issue is likely the expansion tank. Like you said, other cars don't have problems with expansion tanks and neither do all cruze's. Meaning that wherever GM sourced a batch of these tanks from is garbage.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Wow so know where chevy sources every single part from! Good for you. Just like a recall for any part, the issue is likely the expansion tank. Like you said, other cars don't have problems with expansion tanks and neither do all cruze's. Meaning that wherever GM sourced a batch of these tanks from is garbage.


I know exactly what antifreeze smells like. I have tasted it, I have smelled it burn, I have smelled it leak, and heck, my 95 Regal smells like antifreeze on the outside whenever it's running. Good thing it's not my daily driver. However, my 2012 Cruze Eco, produced in November of 2011, does not have any antifreeze smell regardless of temperature or HVAC mode/use. If this was a design flaw on *all *cars, I would be smelling antifreeze, but I don't, and have not during the 18,000 miles I've owned this car. 

That said, I will try my best to get to the bottom of this as it has been drawn out long enough without any definitive resolution from GM.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Exactly my point. Thank you xtreme!!


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to the board, I have a 12 ls and I have had the car since july 2nd and no smells as of yet, just broke 4.500 miles. I love this car


----------

